# Energy...



## YoungGpGh (Sep 16, 2006)

I have done fasting for purifying reasons and to end my addictions and be closer to the "whatever it is" that we are constantly raising towards... I believe that we are constantly raising towards something and one thing we can attempt to do is become in tune with that... follow the signs... listen to our gut and conscious... and kill the ego... etc...

i think that individuals are controlled subconsciously through fear... if they are not fully conscious of actions and what is around them... then they can be manipulated and not even consciously know it... 

anyway, do you know of individuals who may attempt to interesct anothers aura or energy field and disrupt it.... psy attacks or anything like that...


----------



## zDom (Sep 16, 2006)

YoungGpGh said:


> anyway, do you know of individuals who may attempt to interesct anothers aura or energy field and disrupt it.... psy attacks or anything like that...



I've met a few.

Words are very, very powerful.

"I made fun of "Lord of the Rings" so hard, it made some supergeek puke all over the counter. Where do we keep the mop and bucket so I can make Elias clean it up?" -- Randal Graves, Clerks II.


----------



## matt.m (Sep 16, 2006)

Words, to those who will listen can be life altering to the person paying attention.

Pep talks, scolding, teaching, whatever.  In the military you hear pep talks that are to raise confidence and moral just long enough to be sent into harms way.  etc. etc. etc.

How someone interperts these words is an all together different thing.


----------



## jkd friend (Oct 3, 2006)

> anyway, do you know of individuals who may attempt to interesct anothers aura or energy field and disrupt it.... psy attacks or anything like that...


 
Yes everybody from my view of it words (primarily of thought)  make action and drives it. You can take a thought and pass it along with out knowing making some think and do different magicians do it all the time creating the illusion that something is happening when its not. Just take that and deepen it for wrong doing. Its all really deception in an diferent appoarch.


----------



## ech33 (Nov 23, 2006)

well there are, yes. not just psi though, for those adept at kongjing could simply do without a word.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 26, 2006)

Of course, there are a lot of dangerous people out there that are very obscure.  People like this either dont care or dont know about what they are doing.  Chants silently muttered can incite harmful energy (spirit/s) to be released on helpless victims.  I also think that evil intention can disrupt your energy.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

YoungGpGh said:


> I have done fasting for purifying reasons and to end my addictions and be closer to the "whatever it is" that we are constantly raising towards... I believe that we are constantly raising towards something and one thing we can attempt to do is become in tune with that... follow the signs... listen to our gut and conscious... and kill the ego... etc...
> 
> i think that individuals are controlled subconsciously through fear... if they are not fully conscious of actions and what is around them... then they can be manipulated and not even consciously know it...
> 
> anyway, do you know of individuals who may attempt to interesct anothers aura or energy field and disrupt it.... psy attacks or anything like that...


 
First let me say that there is NO reason for fasting or any other such tripe. These unhealthy practices are anything except beneficial for the complete development of a person. Remember we are both Weh Gong and Neh Gong. Weh Gong means external power or energy, which is nourished and developed through exercise, and proper diet (NOT fasting)...Neh gong or internal power is developed mostly through breathing, and intention. Remember that Ki or Chi pervades the universe, it is all around, and circulates throughout us, if it didnt we would die. Where the mind goes, energy flows, so energy is guided by intention. When we breath we need to do so in a manner that directs breath (and thus KI) through our bodies in a proper manner, which most often involves focus on the Dan Jun (Tan Tien). I teach Ki Gong exercises as a regular part of the art to help cultivate Ki for health, and defense.
When you reach a level where you can make Ki/Chi tangible (which more or less just involves bringing it into our conscious minds) you can use it in martial (life protection) technique. 
We are all connected when we meet each other on different levels (Ki musibi, tai musibu, I tai ka etc.) thats what you need to study... use a natural mind, and natural laws of the universe, all things then fall into place ;-)
--josh


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 12, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> Remember that Ki or Chi pervades the universe, it is all around, and circulates throughout us, if it didnt we would die.



Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side, kid.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 12, 2007)

For those positing a belief in energy fields, Chi, psi attacks, and similar beliefs, what reasons do you have to believe what you do?  Have you experienced these phenomena?


----------

